# blue diamond rhom



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

10-11 inch blue diamond rhom.

gasman


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice, Ive got a 7" . Also have an 11" Diamond too. I was going to get an 11" just like that but mine is darker color.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome looking rhomb


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice looking rhom man his eyes are almost glowing with color


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, very nice Rhom. I want one now


----------



## ANDY K (Jan 17, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Damn, very nice Rhom. I want one now


me too


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Not even going to comment Dave and you know why!


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

curly said:


> Not even going to comment Dave and you know why!


Let me guess, you were going to buy that rhom?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

thats a beauty!!!


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

ASNXPS2 said:


> Not even going to comment Dave and you know why!


Let me guess, you were going to buy that rhom?
[/quote]

yes and about 10 others!!

i had no idea anyone was after him! i phoned up and he had it so off i went and picked it up.

think im gonna change to sand to lighten the diamond up.

thx for the comments

gasman


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is a nice looking blue diamond rhom


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

wow you have good looking ps!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice fish you've got there !

I love the blue coloration and the red eyes !!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great picture of him


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking rhom, definitely has some nice color to him.
E


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy sh*t

nice fish!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking fish you have there!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet looking deep red eyes on that monster


----------

